# how much to repaint rear quarter ?



## kemp596 (Sep 10, 2009)

Managed to pick up a scratch on the passenger side rear quarter panel on my Fiesta ST Does anyone know how much a Bodyshop would charge to respray it ? Or would it be much cheaper to get a smart repair done (I'd still want the whole panel spraying)


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

How long is a piece of string?
Bobs bang-em-out back street lock-up might be £75
Perfectionist Petes state of the art place could be £300+

Looking at the photo there seems to be a very slight indentation/change of reflection - Bob won't notice that :thumb:

Shop around - chat to them, let it be known you need it done to exacting standards, chat to them some more, look at their work, chat to them again.
Some will laugh at you, others won't want you - some might try to charge high so you leave them alone - others will want to charge accordingly high for working to a high standard.
But before making your final choice, check their work again and chat to them again - if they understand the standard you expect and if they think they can deliver then they shouldn't mind the double (and even triple) checks :thumb:

Good luck.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

A lot as there's a lot to be matched in


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Where abouts are you, will it not flat and polish out?


----------



## kemp596 (Sep 10, 2009)

unfortunately not its gone through the lacquer, its only a inch an half long but needs the whole panel painting I assume a small smart repair would look terrible ?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Why do you assume a Smart repair would look terrible?
A terrible repair can also be made at a sprayshop.

I know chaps that have been doing Smart repairs for 20+ years - if all their repairs were terrible they wouldn't still be trading (the same as a terrible sprayshop wouldn't)
I've been doing retail Smart repairs for 10 years and I can honestly say I can't remember the last complaint I had - it's got to be well over 8 years ago.
And most reputable repairers give a lifetime guarantee.

As with any trade - there are those that know they can, and there are those that only think they can.

Have a look at this terrible Smart repair http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2769989#post2769989
Just a little something I did 9 years ago


----------



## kemp596 (Sep 10, 2009)

squiggs said:


> Why do you assume a Smart repair would look terrible?
> A terrible repair can also be made at a sprayshop.
> 
> I know chaps that have been doing Smart repairs for 20+ years - if all their repairs were terrible they wouldn't still be trading (the same as a terrible sprayshop wouldn't)
> ...


I thought most smart repairers used a line or a curve to loose the blend ? surely painting a small bit in the middle of a large flat panel it would look odd ? Although ill stand to be corrected as the repair on the aston looks good.. How much would you charge as a rough price for the scratch on mine so I have some idea of cost for a smart repair ? cheers


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

squiggs said:


> Why do you assume a Smart repair would look terrible?
> A terrible repair can also be made at a sprayshop.
> 
> I know chaps that have been doing Smart repairs for 20+ years - if all their repairs were terrible they wouldn't still be trading (the same as a terrible sprayshop wouldn't)
> ...


Stunning work! I've sent you a PM, hope thats alright..been looking for someone for SMART repair that I can trust :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

i cant see anything?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

kemp596 said:


> I thought most smart repairers used a line or a curve to loose the blend ? surely painting a small bit in the middle of a large flat panel it would look odd ? Although ill stand to be corrected as the repair on the aston looks good.. How much would you charge as a rough price for the scratch on mine so I have some idea of cost for a smart repair ? cheers


Personally I like to try to find a line or curve to at least 2 sides of the repair, but each job is different and sometimes it's easier to re-lacquer the whole panel.
A good smart repairer isn't always cheaper than a bodyshop .... why should they be if they're painting a full panel the same as a bodyshop would? 
But you do have the convenience of having the job done at your home/place of work without possibly losing your car to the sprayshop for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

being in the car game we often find bodyshops up and down depends on there workload how stuff turns out for, when there flat out its not always the best and when there quiet its passable. Granted it shouldnt be that way but thats the way it is.

tend to look for cars that need smart repairs as our local guy is very good and he knows i am a fusy git and stand over him, with a cupa for him so its not all bad.


----------



## kemp596 (Sep 10, 2009)

Will try a few body shops and smart repairers and get a few quotes, does anyone know roughly how much I should be expecting to pay, just so I know they are not trying to take the mick and overcharge as I haven't a clue on these kind of costs. Thanks


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Assuming there is no dent there, have you considered touching it in, shaving it off and polishing it up??


----------



## tomsuematthews (Apr 8, 2016)

Guy I know charges £150 per panel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Sicskate said:


> Assuming there is no dent there, have you considered touching it in, shaving it off and polishing it up??


This was my initial thoughts, unless you have a spare £300 knocking about doing nothing.
I've done the odd stone chip / scratch in exactly the same way and I would put money on people, apart from me, not knowing where they are.
Which is kinda the same as if you have the whole panel sprayed, most people apart from you wouldn't know.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I only mention this as it's exactly what I'd do at work, which coincidently happens to be a ford reconditioning centre. 

Impact and spirit are also very forgiving colours, so you'd never spot it. 

I'd much rather this method than half a painted side. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

I see a trend of Smart repair hate around here lately, a repair will only be kept as small as the panel allows and as big as needed.
you could have the best shop in the world but it's down the the guy with the gun. And as a rule of thumb if it's something under the paint that can't be identified no Smart repairer would want to touch it, scuffs, scrapes and minor dents.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

kemp596 said:


> unfortunately not its gone through the lacquer, its only a inch an half long but needs the whole panel painting I assume a small smart repair would look terrible ?


I've flat and polished damage out where most people have said its a spray...
If your not confident enough give it someone who can
If it's through the clear but not the basecoat just build the scratch up with clear or superglue 
Flat and polish once fully cured
No way I'd be spraying that panel


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sicskate said:


> I only mention this as it's exactly what I'd do at work, which coincidently happens to be a ford reconditioning centre.
> 
> Impact and spirit are also very forgiving colours, so you'd never spot it.
> 
> ...


No disrepect to what you do - but "covering" stuff (no matter how well you might do it) to then pass it on to a new and unsuspecting owner is a little bit different to repairing a defect that the owner already knows is already there.

It's all 'horses for courses' ...... but for something this minor I would expect the owner to expect nothing less than perfect (if he's willig to pay?) :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Everything depends on how fussy you are ......

This is a very minor scratch .......
Assumption: The owner is very fussy.
Fussy owner = perfect repair.

This is Detailing World ....... the most OCD of people visit this site ......

Am I the only person to notice a change in the reflections around the top of the scratch in the second pic?????

Touching in and/or polishing won't fix that.


(Or am I just being too OCD? :lol: )


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

yeah I see the reflection too. not much but its there.


----------



## kemp596 (Sep 10, 2009)

Cheers for the replies guys, the panel does need respraying unfortunately, as has been noticed the problem with the reflection on the panel ... I touched up the lacquer as it hadnt gone into the paint coat, after flatting back with 3000 grit and polishing up by hand it was fine could just about see the scratch looking closely. When I went on to correct the panel with megs UC on a Orange hex pad its gone through the lacquer in that area !!! The car has previously had the side resprayed after and accident which they blended into the rear quarter so I guess the lacquer is incredibly thin and didnt take much to go through...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hopefully you get it sorted to a high standard chum. 

Keep us posted 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kemp596 (Sep 10, 2009)

Will try a smart repair just need to find someone who is good near me as you do see alot of terrible jobs !! if not then it will be a bodyshop.


----------

